# A new book has come out that is of interest



## Lost-in-Space (Jan 26, 2008)

A new medical book has been published on dissociation and is available on Amazon.com The author is Petr Bob (not Bob Peter) and the title is "Brain and Dissociated Mind." The book is a heavy duty medical book with a hefty price tag, but well worth it. I would consider lending it out after I'm finished reading it.


----------

